# Packing and Crating > Packing Materials and Techniques >  Packing a "Not So Normal" Quilt

## egenalo

I'm going to be packing up a show of local artists work that has a quilt in it. I want to pack it better than how it came in, which was carried unwrapped by hand in the rain. If it were a normal quilt I would roll it with tissue paper in between and have an outer layer of muslin and poly to protect it. The catch is that the quilt also has painted canvasses sewn to it. In that case should I still be able to roll it if I replace the tissue with glassine or another comparable material or is there some other way that I am not thinking of? I wouldn't worry about packing it if this was a one and done show but it will be traveling to a few different venues and I hate for something to happen to it. Any input is greatly appreciated.

-Erik

----------

